# surplus wood chunks



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

i have a bunch of end peices off of logs,poplar white pine ,maple etc. free to anyone who wants them. need to clean them up pile is getting to big, woukl be great for milling ,carving let me know if you are in the area or passing by my way or u live close enough


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

CW, where are you located in Saint Mary's? I live in Mt. Morris PA and travel to my folks place in Reno, OH every couple weeks-take 50 to 16 to Saint Mary's over to 7. Would love to raid some of your extra chunks!! Gene


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

my yard is located out on us 50 west of clarksburg,wv i am 26 miles east of parkersburg and about 50 miles west of clarksburg on the east bound side at way station rd. let me know and i will give you my contact number and if you get down my way u can pick through the pile if ya want,i have a loader there if its to big to handle by hand.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

yep, I got a good idea exactly where you are.That would be awesome and i definately will take you up on the offer. My email is [email protected] and will probably be making a trip that way next weekend to visit the folks. Thanks. Gene


----------

